# Expats in Toronto



## Olga KI (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi there!  
Looking for friends in Toronto


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Meetups near Toronto, Ontario - Meetup
That's a great way to get to know people.


----------



## PM584 (Dec 4, 2014)

The Toronto British meetup group has well over 1500 people and they meet regularly. Lots of great people!


----------

